# Sunday April 19, 2015 Atlanta Spring Auction



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Atlanta Area Aquarium Association Big Spring Auctions. Live tropical fish (mostly freshwater cichlids, catfish, livebearers, also betta, tetra, oddballs) Find fish you can't get in stores, FW shrimp of many colors, snails, beautiful aquatic plants, both easy and advanced, silent auction/buy it now for new and used dry goods including 2 75 gallon set ups (stand, lid, tank, sump), 2 40 breeders with lids, 2 20 longs with lids. Lights, filters (including 3 used HOT magnums, & multiple new and used emperors) heaters sold separately. 

11 am until all sold (registration open @ 10 am or preregister online)

Atlanta state farmer's market exhibit hall
16 Forest Parkway
Forest Park, Georgia 30297
http://agr.georgia.gov/atlanta-farmers-market.aspx


Instructions for free pre-registering (not needed but will speed up your day) are here http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/showthread.php?10323-Spring-2015-Auction-Registration-is-now-OPEN!!!

Non-AAAA members may buy and sell but seller members get a better split. Join AAAA here http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/content.php


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Come to this one guys, Its going to be great. We broke down a club member's fish room and are selling everything. Hundreds of cories, huge kribs, tanks, equipment, everything.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bump -- T minus 1 week. Side buying and selling for auction meet up is happening here http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/forumdisplay.php?9-For-Sale-Wanted-Aquarium-Items


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Aw, man... sounds awesome, and I even have some money for a change, but I have to work.


----------

